# Imperator Titan.... how huge is this thing?



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Is this the largest Titan?

How often does it appear in fluff? I mean as big as it is, it must be rare?

Whats its role? Armanments, army transport capability, ect?

What the Fuck (WTF) can take this down? A Gargant, Bio Titan, Chaos Warhound? All these pale in comparison. What the hell can kill this redonculas thing? Even in the game Epic!!!

Finnaly... Pictures anyone? 

Thanx.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> Is this the largest Titan?


Yes.



> How often does it appear in fluff? I mean as big as it is, it must be rare?


The Dies Irae features in "Storm of Iron" and the Horus Heresy novels ("Galaxy in Flames", "Flight of the Eisenstein"). "Mechanicus" also showcases at least one Imperator. There's another such Titan in "Helsreach". I'm sure "Titanicus" features at least one Imperator, as well.

So, fluff-wise they're not _that_ rare in terms of us reading about them, but in the actual milieu they are regarded as the preeminent mechanical war-machines/deities (minus starships themselves, I would say).



> Whats its role? Armanments, army transport capability, ect?


Levelling cities and whatever armies defend them. It carries guns capable of doing so. Massive, massive guns.



> What the Fuck (WTF) ...


You really needed the abbreviation here? :biggrin:

Cheers,
P.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I think it was an imperator that got killed in the Dark Crusade series of books. A squad of something like 50 terminators stormed onto one of the legs as it braced to fire, fought their way up the leg expending pretty much every round of ammo they had on auto-defenses and defenders, planted demolitions around the knee joint and bugged out, setting off the explosives as the other leg was raised... causing the whole thing to collapse.

The way the book describes it the fight to get up to the knee goes through endless stories... I would say think of a skyscraper, put a knee joint at the top of it and you might have an inkling of how big an imperator is.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Wait the _Dies Irae_ was a Imperator? What was the Titan that harmed it bad again? Aslo if that thing was as big and bad as the Imperators are suppose to be, why didnt it bring down the whole Fortress by stepping on it? The Fortress walls would have been up to its Knee Cap if it is as big as people make it sound?

According to the scale diagram from the Imperator's Apocalypse datasheet, it stands approximately 39" tall on tabletop, equivalent to 55.5 meters (166ft) in real life

I found this on Lexi. I dont have any Apoc Data Sheets on me, but if this is true then would that height be accurate?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

If i recall correctly titan sizes are the following:

Warhound most often described at 15m
Reaver " " 25-30m
Warlord " " 45- 60m
Imperator/ Warmonger " " 60-70m .

So yea, about skyscraper size. 

To take one down you either need one of your own, multiple warlords, a terminator (or equivalent) strike force going through the inside, or something else freakishly powerful. 

The Dies Irae for example was taken down by a warlord (which it killed) after having been weakened by other reavers, another warlord and having suffered the blast from surface to orbit torpedo. It essentially destroyed a demi titan legion. 

We know that they can hermetically seal themselves- the Dies Irae survived a virus bombing on Istvann after all. They can also transport companies of soldiers in their leg bastions which hare also studded with weapons like lascannons, autocannons, heavy bolters etc. 

In terms of weaponary they can mount all titan weapons, two arm weapons and 2 shoulder weapons and sometimes a carapace weapon. So things like volcano cannons, quake cannons, vortex missiles, hellstorm cannons, plasma annihilators. I recall that in epic they could also have landing pads for aircraft.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Wait the _Dies Irae_ was a Imperator? What was the Titan that harmed it bad again? Aslo if that thing was as big and bad as the Imperators are suppose to be, why didnt it bring down the whole Fortress by stepping on it? The Fortress walls would have been up to its Knee Cap if it is as big as people make it sound?
> 
> According to the scale diagram from the Imperator's Apocalypse datasheet, it stands approximately 39" tall on tabletop, equivalent to 55.5 meters (166ft) in real life
> 
> I found this on Lexi. I dont have any Apoc Data Sheets on me, but if this is true then would that height be accurate?


The thing that damaged it was a warlord, one of the larger ones, and it when wounded it when it when into melt down.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

A Imperitor is about 300 feet... ish. They are not built on templates like other machines. Each one is unique and the only reason they are fairly common to read about is because any battle with a Imperitor Titan in it is probably worth recording.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

I just got done reading the Grey Knights Omnibus and in Dark Adeptus they describe a corrupted STC-based Titan that stands twice as high as a Warlord and, "bigger even than the Imperator-class Titans that the Adeptus Mechanicus sometimes fielded." The design sounds pretty good, but it would be a one-off battle. Unfortunately, there seems to be a major design flaw since it gets taken down by three Grey Knights and one dispossessed Tech-Priest.


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

the emperator that got taken down by the word bearers has not been destroyed, just crippled, in the hellsreach book it got mentioned somewhere that they salvaged the titan that got downed in I think 14 months, pretty impressive, 
the annoying thing is that I understood that they can no longer be created from scrap, just repaired, the knowledge seems to be gone, so the mechanicus is happy whenever they receive emperator junk, in the BA codex it got mentioned that the BA found an old emperator burried in the dirt which they returned to humor the mechanicus, I think they were in a bit argument since the BA started tinckering with predatior designs,, 
I guess the short story is they are very powerful, hard to kill and can no longer be made so their numbers are decreasing as time progresses


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

From the Epic rules on Titans, it says that Emperor titans "tower some 25 to 40 meters tall". It's a bit short, in my opinion. It also goes on to say that they're rare and most legions can only field three or four of them in a campaign.

I don't think most Legions go to battle in their entirety, much like Space Marine chapters. This could mean something crazy as 10 or so Emperor class titans to a Legion of 60-70 machines, but I find that unlikely. I'll take it at face value and say most Legions only have 3-4 out of 60-70 machines.

Their roles fit roughly where all the battle Titans go. They have enough weapon slots to have a weapon for any situation. They can mount 6 carapace weapons from Laser Blasters, Plasma Destructors, Inferno Guns, Vulcan Mega-bolters, Gatling Blasters, Melta cannons, Quake Cannons, Volcano Cannons, Apocalypse Missile Launchers, Vortex support missiles.

Also they have two arm weapons that be equipped with Plasma Annihilators, Hellstorm Cannons, Vengeance Cannons, and Doomstrike Missile Launchers. 

These weapons allow them to take on anything from legions of well-armored warriors (like Space Marines) to groups of heavy vehicles (like Baneblades), heavy and shielded fixed fortifications, and of course other titans.

Warlords have smaller point defense weapons, like multi-lasers and the like. I'd assume an Emperor class would, too.

In each leg they can hold up to a company of troops. They can be used to repel borders or be placed in ultra dangerous situations that even the most heavily armored APCs couldn't go. There's also a church to the Emperor (or more precisely the Omnissiah...whether they're one in the same is anyone's guess). Complete with priests and anything else needed to praise the Omnissiah.

In the novel "Titanticus" it took "dozens" of engines to simultaneously hit a 10 meter square portion of an Imperator's shields to even knock it out. The short interval required to blow its shields was apparently so short, that the Princeps couldn't coordinate it sufficiently. It required a single Princeps to slave every engine to himself to get the required precision. Considering that, literally, the Princeps are more machine than man, that must be a mighty small window. 

It took a further 10 minutes of shelling from the dozens of Engines, many of them Warlords, to finally kill the Imperator. 

In both "Titanticus" and "Mechanicum", Imperators could kill Warlord Titans in a single shot, full voids and everything.

And what can kill it in Epic? Anything with a strength more than 8 strength hitting its rear with a crap ton of sixes .

If you're feeling really frisky, a model with at least one strength hitting its rear with a chainfist could kill it eventually.



piemelke said:


> the emperator that got taken down by the word bearers has not been destroyed, just crippled, in the hellsreach book it got mentioned somewhere that they salvaged the titan that got downed in I think 14 months, pretty impressive,


Actually, it was the Warlord that played bait that was repaired. I don't quite remember what they did with the Imperator. I don't think they mention it again.

And wait, what Word Bears were there on Armageddon?


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Well, I believe on the datasheet it shows that a Warhound Titan is only up to an Imperator's knees, and Warlord Titans are pretty big themselves. Plus, I've heard that some Imperators have hive cities on their backs, although it may have just been a very large citadel.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

In one of Gaunts Ghosts stories, the last Eiseonhorn story and the first Word Bearer story contains a Titan each, unsure of what class though so it could something other than a Imperator.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

The gun on top of it used to be a defense laser. When did it turn into a Quake cannon?


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> In one of Gaunts Ghosts stories, the last Eiseonhorn story and the first Word Bearer story contains a Titan each, unsure of what class though so it could something other than a Imperator.


I don't recall any Titans specifically mentioned particularly in the Gaunt's Ghost series. In "Armour of Contempt" there are titans mentioned, but merely as huge things tearing shit up. No class is specified.

In Eisenhorn there is a Chaos Warlord.

Not quite sure what the first Word Bearer one is. Is that the "First Heretic" or something else?


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

tbh in epic the titans are too expensive point wise compared to the baneblade that isnt too far behind on survivability imho

they are silly silly big, worshiped by the admech, take so much time to move around i am sure that its easier to take 3000 men then one of these gods

as for firepower yeah they could (in the fluff) punch through or stamp on a hive city but i think most of the time they are more after taking the hive in tact rather then flatening it


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

aboytervigon said:


>


According to that pic you couldnt even fit 20 Termies in one leg. Seems off. 

Thnx again. "And Knowing if half the battle. GO JOE!"


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> According to that pic you couldnt even fit 20 Termies in one leg. Seems off.
> "


It does seem a bit small - its supposed to have about 10 'levels' inside the leg, the model has windows on it where they can fire out.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Is there even an Imperator model for Epic? I want it


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Yea there was an old metal model for epic, i still have a white dwarf with its picture in it. 

Looked like this:


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

I thought they had rules for it, but no official models? Everything had to be modded?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

People have made models before...


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

There's been no models of it for 40k scale. The picture i showed was of the Epic version. Epic was a 6mm scale game, one of GW's specialist games like Battlefleet Gothic or Inquisitor. 

I don't believe it's available anymore though (the Imperator model not epic itself).

Also the one in the post above mind is ridiculously out of scale. Imperators are about 60m tall, 3 times the height of a warhound. That thing is far too large.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

hailene said:


> I don't recall any Titans specifically mentioned particularly in the Gaunt's Ghost series. In "Armour of Contempt" there are titans mentioned, but merely as huge things tearing shit up. No class is specified.
> 
> In Eisenhorn there is a Chaos Warlord.
> 
> Not quite sure what the first Word Bearer one is. Is that the "First Heretic" or something else?


No no, written before that. Its called Dark Apostle.  First in a Word Bearers trilogy.


----------



## Zer0 (Jan 13, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> People have made models before...


Do you have any other pictures of this thing? Just from the back it looks like one of the best titan models I've ever seen. I don't care what it's height is supposed to be, that's bad-ass right there!


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Rems said:


> Yea there was an old metal model for epic, i still have a white dwarf with its picture in it.
> 
> Looked like this:


 
Sweet! Anyone know where I can get one or how to convert/scratch-build one? I imagine I'd need some scenery...


----------



## constantin_valdor (Apr 8, 2011)

in a word....big nuff said =D, my local GW did a model and it was just shorter than me and im 5'8 took a couple of weeks to build then they raffled it off to some kid i think


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

constantin_valdor said:


> in a word....big nuff said =D, my local GW did a model and it was just shorter than me and im 5'8 took a couple of weeks to build then they raffled it off to some kid i think


I bet their parents absolutely loved having to store a 5'5 tall model...


----------



## constantin_valdor (Apr 8, 2011)

shouldnt have brought the kid the ticket then lol i would have entered but my girlfriend would have chopped my k**b off lol plus my cats would have wrecked it, damn furry menaces


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> What the Fuck (WTF) can take this down? A Gargant, Bio Titan, Chaos Warhound? All these pale in comparison. What the hell can kill this redonculas thing? Even in the game Epic!!!


In epic, you get a bunch of CC troops and attack in in melee. Your troops are small, and can only damage the feet, but that is good. You just have your 10 units attack, and make the Impirator make a bunch of saving throws, eventually he will fail, and then it falls over cause it's one foot is destroyed.



All you have to do is get close enough, and get through the 2 company's of guardsmen garrisoned in each leg.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

New Meaning to the Bigger they are the Harder they Fall. :laugh:


----------



## Black Legionare (Mar 26, 2011)

No wait wasn't there like a castigator titan or something that was supposed to be bigger than an imperator.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I read in the IG Codex how a Artillery Regiment brought a Chaos Imperator down from Several Miles away with a days worth of bombardment. So Enough Basilisk and Manticores will bring one down.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Artillery is rightfully called the King of Battle. And airpower has even more potential effect on a battlefield.

For better or for worse, though, the game of 40k has centered on small-scale battles and close-combat themes. Enjoyment of it requires a level of suspension of disbelief in regards to the absence of certain warfighting tenets.

And that's cool. I don't think we need to go that nuts with such a game. On the other hand, however, I would imagine it makes writing "realistic" (how about, "more plausible"?) fluff somewhat more difficult.


----------



## Hellados (Sep 16, 2009)

that's what i love about epic, in a 2500-5000 point game i field squads leman russ', fleets of troops mounted in chimeras, tons of basslisks and manticores, 3-4 titans and 3-4 baneblades and they even get some air cover 

love it


----------



## Ahzdeeen (Jun 30, 2011)

"According to the scale diagram from the Imperator's Apocalypse datasheet, it stands approximately 39" tall on tabletop, equivalent to 55.5 meters (166ft) in real life." - http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Imperator#The_Imperator
That's, large. And don't forget the "Warmonger" class which from what I've been able to find searching the intarwebs, was the long range artillery version of the Imperator.


----------

